# RIP Holly



## Fancy77 (Oct 19, 2009)

My lionhead Holly passed away unexpectedly this weekend. :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. RIP beautiful Holly.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 19, 2009)

Denise, 

I am so sorry to hear about Holly passing. I'm here for you, if you need to talk. 

ink iris:Binky Free Beautiful Girl ink iris:

 :angelandbunny:


----------



## irishlops (Oct 19, 2009)

Im sorry.
i hoep you feel better soon, also im here too talk to


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys it was just a shocker seeing her like she was when I went to feed them and stuff. It is still hard, every one goes through a loss and I have had losses over the years, but every time it is just as hard.


----------



## irishlops (Oct 19, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Thanks guys it was just a shocker seeing her like she was when I went to feed them and stuff. It is still hard, every one goes through a loss and I have had losses over the years, but every time it is just as hard.


i agree, i lost 4 rabbits in the past year.. each time just as hard.

ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Holly unexpectedly. She was really adorable, and I know she was special to you. Binky free, sweet Holly.


----------



## JimD (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Denise 

Binky free, Holly.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 19, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 19, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Holly. She was a gorgeous little bunny. You're right. Now matter how many of our loved buns that go away from us, it never becomes easier. Each loss diminishes us. Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the Bridge. Goodbye and Godspeed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear about Holly. Binky free, Holly baby.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Holly


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry for your loss
binky free little Holly
:angelandbunny:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thx again guys!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am so sorry, binky free little one.


----------

